# Possible system Build



## omal (May 26, 2008)

Well i would just like to start off by saying that i am completely braindead when it comes to putting a computer together from scratch.  I intended on trying to put together a computer for $1200 with a monitor and such.  The computer would be used for games, internet surfing, and later on if need be word processing for school.  The games i play, or would like to play are age of conan, and fps such as quake wars, maybe crysis.  Right now i play wow and Counter-strike because its pretty much what my laptop can handle.  I would first off like to know if this build will even work because i am not too knowledgeable in some areas such as the motherboard.  Secondly i am asking if there is a way i could maybe buy less expensive parts in some areas of the computer to try to drop the total down to around $1200

Any help is much appreciated

Thanks


Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail        119.99

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM          59.99

MSI NX8800GT 512M OC GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI              184.99

CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX 620W ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91 Power Supply - Retail        154.99

Patriot Extreme Performance 4GB (4 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Quad Kit Desktop Memory Model PDC24G6400LLQK - Retail           89.99

ABIT IP35 Pro LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail          179.99

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400 - Retail             194.99

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit English 1pk DSP OEI DVD - OEM        99.99

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail             26.99

Total = $1,311.90



*Revisions

CORSAIR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-6400C5 - Retail 
$85

ASUS P5N-D LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail       149.99   
                                               or
EVGA 123-YW-E175-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i FTW SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail         189.99


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Do you plan on doing any overclocking?


----------



## omal (May 26, 2008)

as of now no because i dont know much about tweaking or putting together computers.  However between several online guides and the help of some people i know i should be able to put one together.  Maybe later on i will overclock as i become more knowledgeable about the subject.


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Since you don't plan on doing any overclocking, you may want to skip out on getting the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.  The Intel chip comes with a heatsink (can't speak to how they perform off hand) but it should suffice for everyday operation.  Ram wise, get a 2x2GB set, they are a little easier on a system to run than 4x1GB.  Link has ram by same manufacturer for less (has a rebate on top of it) to save some $ there too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220227


----------



## omal (May 26, 2008)

alright thanks alot

so do you think this system would work at all? i also read that the motherboard i chose isn't sli capable should i opt to dish out a little more in order to get one for the future?...reason im asking is because i dont know how easy it is to replace the whole motherboard later on.

Edit* I also chose the arctic cooler because i read based on newegg user reviews that the processor runs hot, and that an after-market cooler was suggested...however i do not know if those people were ocing or not.

While on the subject of ocing, would it also be a better option to go with an amd 64 x2 3.0 ghz processor since i as of now will not be ocing?


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

If you do plan on going to a SLI set up, it would probably be easier to get a motherboard capable of it now rather than later and save the $ and hassle of reinstalling windows.  From what I have heard the NVidia Nforce 750i chipset is very good and stable.  Link has a list of boards with that chipset.  Also considering how new your CPU is, your motherboard might need a BIOS update.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...172451+1071733942&name=NVIDIA+nForce+750i+SLI


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2008)

Either down yourself to a single slot configuration if you don't want SLi or (my high recommendation)   like dark suggested, look into a 750i.

Also to add since you may not be overclocking, definitely look into AMD as an option if your into budget. But, if you have the cash, keep your intel build.


----------



## omal (May 26, 2008)

well right now i have about $1400 (im still in high school, but i work) so i would not like to spend it all but i also like intel, i have never used amd before.  Aside from those few minor changes i would just like to also know if the psu is a good choice because it is that whole subject that confuses me (how much power you actually need).

My worst fear (maybe because im new at this) is buying all this getting most of it together, then running into compatability issues.

For an amd build would just swapping the processor for a AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor Model ADX6000CZBOX - Retail

and im lost again on motherboard srry lol


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Corsair PSU's are known to be very good, you might be able to save some $ and get a less powerful one, someone with more knowledge can hopefully help with that.  As for compatibility issues, you might want to look into picking up a cheap processor to get the computer to boot and update the BIOS if it is needed.


----------



## omal (May 26, 2008)

alright thanks 

i may have to borrow a processor off a friend because the only spare i have is one from a computer that is from 95-98ish i think its only like 800mhz or so.

and for amd sli boards, am i missing something, because i can't seem to find any reasonably prices ones all are around $250ish


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2008)

If your going to go AMD your proc wont be as costly but your board ... 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130160

Thats the latest and greatest SLi AMD board out.


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

I think those are the only boards available currently, since AMD owns and makes ATI cards, most boards will have AMD chipsets and support Crossfire, but we do have a couple guys here who are trying to get SLI drivers working on non-SLI boards.


----------



## omal (May 26, 2008)

alright im going to stay with the intel build and just refine it because the money i save by going with amd is lost, in fact i spend more, due to the expensive sli compatable boards.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188026

Theres the mobo .....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184

RAM ...

Rest of the build looks good.


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Are you a die hard NVidia fan?


----------



## omal (May 26, 2008)

i prefer nividia, however this is only based on reviews and such from other people.  Prior to this i had a 64 mb intel graphic controller, and now i have an ati mobility x1400, so anything's an upgrade.  However, through research it seems like nvidia puts out the better cards which is why i went with it.  I am always up for suggestions though.


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

ATI for a while back in the day might not have put together as good of a product (or at least thats what I gathered from reading some stuff in a forum that no one seemed to use anymore).  Now both are solid if you go for a good manufacturer.  If you switched to an ATI card, you could save some $ in getting an AMD CPU and motherboard.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> ATI for a while back in the day might not have put together as good of a product (or at least thats what I gathered from reading some stuff in a forum that no one seemed to use anymore).  Now both are solid if you go for a good manufacturer.  If you switched to an ATI card, you could save some $ in getting an AMD CPU and motherboard.



Just adding to his comments:

When do you plan on starting this build/purchasing? Possible to hold out until HD4k's?

PS: Thank you for pointing out the AMD/ATi, dark.


----------



## omal (May 26, 2008)

I dont plan on starting until the summer mayb end of june because I wanna save up a little more.  I can always wait if it will be beneficial, anyone know when the new cards come out?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 26, 2008)

suppose to be mid-june


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2008)

It will be in a few weeks. You will also have Intel P45's being released around that time you want to buy, which is known to be strictly crossfire and DDR3. IMO, wait just a couple more weeks before deciding on exactly what you want.

Still keep your Intel build in mind though.


----------



## Jonsta (May 26, 2008)

Everything looks pretty good to me. Just lose the Nine Hundred....they're so common!


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Don't be dissing the 900, its a good case with some nice airflow if you do some decent cable management.


----------



## Jonsta (May 27, 2008)

I was never dissing it, hell I thought about getting one once. They ARE a great case. Then I looked through the Case Mod Gallery and just saw....seas of Nine Hundreds.

If you want to stick with the same kind of case, may I suggest the Three Hundred or the Twelve Hundred? Both will give you the same kind of airflow for a small difference (lower or higher respectively) in price. It will just be a little more unique.


----------



## omal (May 27, 2008)

o i only picked it because it is relatively cheap and seems to be good, i am on a pretty tight budget for the quality of a machine i want, so every dollar counts.


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Don't be dissing the 900, its a good case with some nice airflow if you do some decent cable management.


Well, cable management is the biggest issue with that case. Not to mention the crazy dust it collects. You can do better at $120.


----------



## omal (May 28, 2008)

any suggestions then? being that this is my first build my cable management might not be the greatest


----------



## Jonsta (May 29, 2008)

*Nzxt?*

The NZXT Tempest is of similar layout, will still have all those pretty blue fans, and costs 10 dollars cheaper. NZXT makes good cases, I've got one on my gaming computer and I sell a lot of them at work. Plus you can spend that extra ten bucks on some cable ties, which will greatly help in any cable management you want to do.


----------



## PaulieG (May 29, 2008)

omal said:


> any suggestions then? being that this is my first build my cable management might not be the greatest



Yeah, I have several thoughts:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112155
This Lian Li has excellent cooling, and a nice removable motherboard tray

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112116
Another good Lian Li case, with a side widow

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215009
Excellent Full Tower case, with awesome cooling and good cable management

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119142
Nice case, good air flow and a decent psu is included.


----------



## omal (May 29, 2008)

oh thanks alot, lots of good choices ill have to decide on one soon


----------



## Jonsta (May 31, 2008)

Definitely go for that CoolerMaster case. It has removable HDD racks, cable management systems, great airflow (like 5 120mm fans) and nVidia seems to like it because it's SLI certified.

The 690 is your best choice


----------



## omal (May 31, 2008)

the 690 it is


----------



## spearman914 (May 31, 2008)

Hmmm... First of all I would think of getting a better CPU fan. E8400 is super high-end and you put a low-end AC Pro in it??? Get something like a S1283 rifle. And about the video card get an evga which you cannot void warranty if you get an overclocked version of XFX which can help you win a free game.

Links:
S1283 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003&Tpk=s1283
EVGA 8800 GT http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130319
XFX 8800 GT http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150252 Free company of heroes game.


----------



## omal (May 31, 2008)

alright i will do a little more research and see if that can fit into my budget.

After speaking with the relative who i was pretty sure could help me, i found out that he only worked on the massive computers back in the day, ones that cost 5 million to build (worked for ibm) so i dont think he can help me.  I may have to drop budget so i can pay someone who knows how to do it to help/build it for me...or as a last resort i may have to buy premade


----------



## Jonsta (Jun 1, 2008)

I know this is probably shameless advertising, but here:

www.freewebs.com/thepcguide

is a sort of crappy site i put together for college students and the like, its a step by step guide showing you exactly how to build a pc

it might be hard to use but i tried to make it as simple as possible.

If that site doesn't help, then yeah, try finding someone near you who knows how to build a pc to do it for you.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 1, 2008)

putting all the parts together for a custom PC REALLY ISN'T ALL THAT HARD PEOPLE. I mean heck, aslong as you have enough intelligence to know how to format your HD and install windows, you should be able to figure out where to plug everything in at. Just keep the motherboard's installation instruction close at hand, you'll be ok.


----------



## Jonsta (Jun 11, 2008)

BarbaricSoul, some people just can't do it. Accept that fact and move on.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Jonsta said:


> BarbaricSoul, some people just can't do it. Accept that fact and move on.



Because they are scared to try. I'll admit, I was very intimidated to do it at first, but considering I was giving a full system in peices, I didn't have much choice. You know what, I found out it isn't hard at all. Infact, IMHO, it's no harder than putting together one of those plastic jet models I used to build all the time when I was a teenager. You can only plug a sata wire into a sata port, you can only plug a IDE drive into a IDE port. A fan can only be connect to a connection for a fan. I mean come on, computers may be used for rocket science, but it's not rocket science putting them together.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2008)

It used to be very tough trying to figure out what jumpers to put where. But now most of 75% of the work that was difficult, is now in bios almost setup as defaults. It's alot easier than what it used to be.


----------



## Jonsta (Jun 12, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Infact, IMHO, it's no harder than putting together one of those plastic jet models I used to build all the time when I was a teenager.



Well...I will admit building plastic jets is a little more difficult, because you need to glue and paint everything.

What I meant was some people may not want to, or may not even have the time. I find it easy because...well I build them for a living. You'd be surprised how many people wont work on their computer simply because _they just cant be bothered_.

But to all intents and purposes, getting credibility on this site and "mad props" neccessitates building your own PC, so check out a few sites if you ever get stuck.


----------

